

DDoS dossier, reddit suffers 400k requests/second DDoS - citricsquid
http://www.reddit.com/r/blog/comments/1cyfrk/ddos_dossier/?bettertitle

======
DigitalSea
I wonder if the attacks on Reddit are related to the orchestrated attacks on
Bitcoin exchanges like Mt Gox? Might be a long stretch, but I don't think I've
heard of such large scale attacks like this more than I have this year (and
we're only 4 months in). Could be a training exercise perhaps?

